# Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher....need it???



## godfreygirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I just came across a product that had FIVE stars from lots of women who have been using it. Problem? It is VERY expensive.




It's "*Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher*" and is even expensive on eBay.

My question is, do you girls think I really need to get this just to help minimize my pores? Everyone who reviewed this product at makeupalley.com said it made there skin "glow" and did minimize their pores.....but we know there are a LOT of home recipes here that can/may do the same thing.

Before I spent money that I can't really afford (I think we'll spend money to LOOK good instead of eat sometimes






), I would like to get some of your opinions on this. 

Thanks MUCH!!


----------



## Lyndebe (Mar 27, 2008)

Go to the Estee Lauder counter and ask for a sample. it comes in a little green bottle and it is FABULOUS but I think primer does pretty much the same thing


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 27, 2008)

Just get a sample. You might find that although it does what it says, you can probably find the equivalent elsewhere way cheaper.


----------



## cassie4mark (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just get a sample. You might find that although it does what it says, you can probably find the equivalent elsewhere way cheaper. has anyone found a cheaper equivalent? I would love to try it!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 27, 2008)

i never tried it, but considering it's so expensive (too much IMO), just go at sephora and ask for a sample.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like great stuff though, I have never tried it.

What's in it that will help your skin get that great as they say?


----------



## godfreygirl (Mar 29, 2008)

[/quote=purpleRain;1341997]

*What's in it that will help your skin get that great as they say?*

I'm going to write the ingredients I printed from a review someone wrote at epinions.com. I wrote her review under that....I was quite impressed... except for the price!



The Estee Lauder site did not have the ingredients listed......here is what the reviewer listed as *ingredients*:

Water(Aqua,Eau), Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, Polysilicone-11, Acetyl Glucosamine, Sodium Lactobionate, Morus Nigra (Mulberry) Root Extract, Yeast Extract De Levure, Serenoa Serrulata (Saw Palmetto) Fruit Extract, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Extract, Vitis Vinnifera (Grape) Fruit Extract, Scutellaria Baicalensis Extract, Castanea Sativa (Chestnut) Seed Extract, Camellia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Extract, Hordeum Vulgare (Barley) Extract, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender), Amorphophallus Konjac Root Powder, Caffeine, Laminaria Saccharina Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate, Salvia Aclarea (Clary) Extract, Sodium Hyaluronate, Coriandrum Sativum (Coriander), Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit California), Cholesterol, Glycerin, Ethylhexylglycerin, Squalane, Decane, Polysorbate 20, Pantethine, Methyldihydrojasmonate, Acrylamide (Sodium) Acryolyldimethyltaurate Copolymer, Polysorbate 80, PEG 8, Ethyl 2,2, Dimethylhydrocinnamal, Phospholipids, Palmitoyl Oligopeptide, Butylene Glycol, Magnesium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Gylceryl Polymetharcrylate, Sodium Glycyrrhetinate, Nordihydroguaiaretic Acid, Chlorphenesin, Phenoxyethanol, Limonene, Linalool, Iron Oxides, Mica, Titanium Dioxide

*Here is the review she wrote:* 

*Pros*

Face looks and feels super smooth with silky feeling; minimizes large pores.

*Cons*

Very expensive in price; youthful results are VERY addictive!!

*The Bottom Line*

Say goodbye to the gross appearance of large pores with Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher. Loving the clear and smoothing results!

Several years ago, I tried the original widely popular version of this and was totally blown away by the noticeable results. Never had my face looked so smooth and flawless at the same time. But alas, beautiful, ageless skin often comes at a high price, so only during splurges every now and then could I afford this costly skin care product. Fast forward to the present and now they have a new and improved formula called the Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher. Oily skin and large pores often go hand in hand, and while my super oily days are mostly behind me, the large pores sadly remain. So I was quite excited to try this new product for if it were better than the original, then I'd easily be in skin care heaven! Read on to find out more about an addictive and luxurious facial lotion that offers youthful results from almost day one. 

Warning! Once you try this, there's no going back as you'll fall in love with how smooth and even textured your skin now looks and feels. According to product details: Enjoy our most dramatic skin resurfacing benefitsâ€”faster, more efficiently than ever before. Pores appear 1/3 smaller instantly. See a 69% reduction in the look of pores in just 4 weeks. Repairs the look of uneven skin texture, flakiness and roughness. See more highly refined, virtually poreless skin. More clarity, smoothness and luminosity. Smooth on Idealist and instantly enjoy that soft, seamless, silky feeling you love. Includes 3 times more Glucosamine than original Idealist. Pore Diminishing Technology significantly shrinks the look of enlarged pores. Gentle-acting Chestnut Extract helps free your skin from dry, dulling, flaky skin cells. It's as if you're seeing the skin you were born with, all over again: Virtually poreless. Unbelievably soft and smooth. Incredibly clear and even-toned. 

The skin refinisher itself is much like a concentrated lotion that's creamy white in color. There's barely any fragrance to it at all, so it won't clash with other products you choose to put on your face. A small pea-sized amount goes a long way, so apply sparingly as this stuff is like liquid gold and is far from cheap. Skin looks and feels instantly smoother with the very first use as it firms and tightens the face. Because of this, those with normal to dry skin types will want to use a separate moisturizer as well. Just be willing to keep up the results as this offers noticeably younger looking skin to all that can afford it. 

Samples are sometimes available, especially online, yet when you are seriously ready to take the plunge, there are two sizes of this to choose from: the smaller 1 ounce size retails for $46.50 while the 1.7 ounce bottle is a whopping $73.00! Pick up this awesome skin refinisher at the Estee Lauder counter of your favorite fine department store. This newer version comes packaged inside a luxurious aqua colored glass bottle featuring a gold colored pump dispenser and lid. The older container consisted of a light blue plastic container that also had the pump dispenser, but you couldn't see through it like you can with the new bottle and visualize how much of the product is left. I personally like the new version of this Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher much better: not only for what's found inside but also for how it is presented. 

Using this Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher is simple: Every morning, apply on clean face and throat before your moisturizer. PORES LOOK SMALLER. Idealist's revolutionary Pore Diminishing Technology makes enlarged pores look virtually invisible by treating their appearance from the inside out. Immediately, it begins to dissolve away pore-clogging debris. Dead skin cells are continuously cleared away. A super-potent anti-oxidantâ€”NDGAâ€”also helps shrink the look of enlarged pores by helping reduce the build-up of excess oil deep within pores. SKIN LOOKS SMOOTHER. Idealist banishes flakiness and roughness and helps your skin naturally speed fresher skin cells to its surface. Gives skin an overall more even tone. With 3 times more Glucosamine (a sugar-derived, non-acid refinisher) than our previous formula, it loosens the bonds that bind dead, dulling and flaky cells to your skinâ€™s surface. A proven blend helps fade the look of dark spots and discolorations over time. Underneath the skin you see, is the skin you want. Feel it. See it. Have it now, with Idealist. After applying a generous pea-sized amount of this almost magical potion to my face (paying special attention to the skin around my nose and cheeks which tends to have the largest pores in this area) I let the product sink in and dry for a few minutes before applying a moisturizer and then finally my foundation. All it takes is gently using a finger with a circular motion to thoroughly apply to the skin. Yes, this does add one more step to your skin care routine, but it's a step you won't want to skip in the future once you see the amazing results for yourself. My pores truly do look and feel much smaller when I use this. In addition, my skin appears much smoother and more even toned at the same time. I admit I'm hopelessly hooked now! So those looking for the foundation of youth in a bottle may be quite impressed just as I am with what this new and improved Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing Skin Refinisher has to offer. 

What honestly impressed me the most regarding this is not only the results I see for myself when I look in the mirror, but also what others notice and comment upon. For example, not long after I added this product to my skin care routine, my teenage daughter asked me if I had changed foundations as my make-up looked "really good", she said. It had to be this skin refinisher as nothing else I was wearing on my face was new. My moisturizer was the same as well as my make-up. So it's certainly not just me noticing the smooth and more youthful appearing results. For if a typically self-absorbed teenager can see the difference on someone else other than herself, then there's a major transformation going on! LOL!! Expect the smaller 1 ounce size to last anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks of daily use, but so far the extra expense has been so worth it for me. I've been using this skin care product over a month now and still have less than half left, so a re-purchase is definitely in my near future. In conclusion, I highly recommend this and give it five stars easily even though I usually subtract one for products that cost as much as this one does! Not this time though as it's truly worth the splurge to me. Good luck and happy online beauty product shopping


----------



## Kathy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm....have you tried Clinique Pore Minimizer? Nowhere near as expensive and it works for me. It's tinted and comes in a tube.


----------



## Lyndebe (Mar 30, 2008)

I ordered it on e-bay for less than half (plus $5 shipping)


----------



## godfreygirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lyndebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered it on e-bay for less than half (plus $5 shipping) That's what I'm going to do. I've gotten lots of beauty products for MUCH less on eBay. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Leony (Mar 31, 2008)

I've tried it a few years ago. I was one of those loyal EL customer, but not anymore now lol.

It was okay but not really fond of it. But, I think it's great as MU primer though.

IMO I think you can find another cheaper alternative way to minimize the pore.　

Here more threads about the product:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...light=Idealist

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...light=Idealist

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...light=Idealist


----------



## Kampilicious (Apr 25, 2009)

I just started using the Idealist this week, and I've already noticed a difference. I've always had a problem with my pores. I didn't want to spend the big bucks either, but I went to Dillard's and they were offering travel sets that included some full size products. I bought two different travel sets to compliment each other, plus I received a gift with purchase, so I have a full size Idealist and two travel size Idealist plus a full size moisturizer and a travel size moisturizer. The travel sizes should last 10 days, and the full sizes a couple of months at least. You can really stretch these products because you don't have to use too much. I also received some travel size eye cream, night repair serum and face wash - plus some essential makeup including mascara, eyeshadow and lipstick with these cute travel bags. I think I spent less than $100 for everything!


----------

